# Rocket Fuel Juice Launch Date



## Sir Vape (15/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (15/10/14)

excellent stuff man!

Looking forward to tasting these! and goodluck with everything!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/14)

Good luck with the launch @Sir Vape 
Will it only be available in 10ml size?


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/14)

@Silver 

No we will be bringing in 30ml in a week or so. Just wanted to let everyone have a taster of the range as there are quite a few flavs to choose from with 10ml first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

And will the site be up on that date to? Or at a later stage?


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/14)

Will be up bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (16/10/14)

Hi there,

It's prompting me for a password to enter the site?


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/14)

Hey man

Yes it will. Only going live at 6:00pm tomorrow. Just finishing everything up and loading stocks.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (16/10/14)

Shopify looks expensive to use. I wish I would have known you before you got committed.


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/14)

@Rock Mauritius. Why do you say that?


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (16/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @Rock Mauritius. Why do you say that?


It's very expensive compared to the service I use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)

Don't forget Rocket Fuel goes on sale at 6:00pm this evening.

www.sirvape.co.za

We would imagine that they are going to go pretty quick due to the response we have had so far. So make sure you don't miss out


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Don't forget Rocket Fuel goes on sale at 6:00pm this evening.
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za
> 
> We would imagine that they are going to go pretty quick due to the response we have had so far. So make sure you don't miss out



Any Menthol Juices in the batch?


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (17/10/14)

I'm worried about shipping from your country with the strike going on. How will ship to Mauritius?


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)

@Rock Mauritius Radio that is a good question. Anything via postage I would not trust right now. The best would be via Fedex / DHL mate.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (17/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @Rock Mauritius Radio that is a good question. Anything via postage I would not trust right now. The best would be via Fedex / DHL mate.


Can you check the rate or price to here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)

@Rob Fisher 

No menthol mate


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> No menthol mate


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)




----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)

15 mins to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

A suggestion for you... find a local delivery company that does deliveries in Durban because to pay R110 delivery fee for a Durbanite doesn't make sense. There are a number of delivery companies that will deliver in Durban for less than R50. Sort this out and your Durban sales will improve. I would like to try a couple of juices.

Also have a chat to The Courier Guy because they deliver to ANY MAJOR centre for R55 on pre paid. Really works for me.

Just a suggestion...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

Hey @Rob Fisher we are busy talking to Courier Guy. Applications were filled out on Friday and we should hear back from them early next week.


If you like put your order in (select collection as shipping) and I'll sort it out on Monday with my local guy that delivered to you last time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher we are busy talking to Courier Guy. Applications were filled out on Friday and we should hear back from them early next week.
> 
> 
> If you like put your order in (select collection as shipping) and I'll sort it out on Monday with my local guy that delivered to you last time.



Sweet! ON my way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

Awesome thanks Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Awesome thanks Rob



Done! Check out was SLICK! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

Shot Rob


----------

